# UICC Update Fail 1



## everybodycomeandgetoneinm (Oct 8, 2007)

This message just popped up on my iPhone with options to either accept or decline...does anyone know what this does?

There isn't much information about this available online but it appears to be a universal integrated circuit card system. Interesting


----------



## purpledot (Aug 8, 2008)

*UICC Update Fail 2*

This just happened to me too! UICC Update Fail 2 just appeared in the center of the screen with Accept or Cancel as the options. The wifi was on and I believe there was a black Back button in the top left of the screen. It went back to the home screen after a while of "keeping the screen active" by touching it, but not interacting with the buttons.

Anybody have any idea? I think we'd all like to know if its 'phoning home' somehow, or at least what the heck the UICC is in the iphone.


----------

